# Power City - auction of seconds



## dereko1969 (12 Nov 2009)

See here
http://www.powercity.ie/?action=eol
Not sure how long it's going on for but seems like some decent prices for some of the larger items waterford ranges/fridges etc
Presume it's similar to what Baize House do, dented doors and display models, you might get a better price there
http://www.baize.ie/


----------

